# Coolaboola Online!



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

Now you can follow us online! Visit http://www.coolaboola.co.uk, or search for our Twitter profile (_coolaboola_) for news, updates, staff bios, and (most importantly) a stupid photo of me!

Enjoy!

The Wing-Commander.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Funky site Chris!

Might want to get the header images pointing to various pages - they inspire you to click them.


----------

